# Stratford-upon-Avon @ The Motorhome Show, Stratford Racecou



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show, Stratford Racecourse, Stratford-upon-Avon in Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire starting 16/06/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=505

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

inkey-2008 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Chausson has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## MJP8008 (Jul 8, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

MJP8008 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ferg1765 (Oct 8, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

ferg1765 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## musicboy (Feb 14, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

musicboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time to join the gang at Stratford folks booking doesn't close till 13th June so let be having a few more of you join inkey-2008 Andy our marshal there please.

Its a lovely area plenty to see and do and you can walk into Stratford from the race course




Jacquie


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

ezz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

drcotts has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*dates correct ?*

Hi
This is my first mhf rally and would love to come and meet you all since seperating from the missus. Hope to see you all Thursday evening 
Phill


----------



## YABBOS (Jun 12, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

YABBOS has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

clipper has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

KENNYJAY has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time for a few more of you to join inkey2008 Andy our marshal at Stratford  booking closes 13th June so come on get yourselves on the rally listy and book with Stone Leisure a.s.a.p




Jacquie


----------



## lesbro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

lesbro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time for a few more campers at Stratford booking closes at midnight on Friday 13th June :roll: 

Those still unconfirmed are

jennie
musicboy
KENNYJAY
lesbro
havingfun

Have any of you now booked please????


Jacquie


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time for a few more campers at Stratford booking closes at midnight on Friday 13th June :roll: 

Those still unconfirmed are

lesbro "Booked Lesley but didnt put mhf on your booking" form

havingfun

jennie

Have any of you now booked please????


Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

David-david has added their name to the list


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

LadyJ said:


> Still time for a few more campers at Stratford booking closes at midnight on Friday 13th June :roll:
> 
> Those still unconfirmed are
> 
> ...


havingfun is driving at the moment. Should arrive at their destination by 8pm and will confirm and book this evening for havingfun and david-david.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

david-david has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Pre booking for Stratford is now CLOSED*

You can still go and pay on the gate and if we have room I am sure they will let you camp in our area if you ask at the gate for our area.

Jacquie


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We are now on site but no sign of Stone Leisure yet. Bit overcast but dry.

Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The sun is shining on us today wind cool, still on or own.

Cipper 

Musicboy

Wasps 

expected to day.

Andy.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting you at my first MHF rally on thursday night
Bringing a selection of tap and hose fittings from work to replenish your vans 

i will be the bloke on his own


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I was billy no mates today, but now they have all turned up. 

Horse racing is on the cards tomorrow. 

Another fun packed day ahead.

Andy


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

Just home from Stratford Rally as we could not stay for the weekend. Never seen so many motorhomes but do not usually go to shows and camp. But this was too good to miss, great location with smashing weather. So thanks to Andy for marshalling all week and to Jacquie and John for keeping an eye on things too. Thanks also to Phill for his freebie hose connectors.
Hope next couple of days go as well.

Eric


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Andy & Linda on your first rally and first time marshaling , now you've done it once I hope you will be able to help us out again next year. Safe travels.

Jac & John


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have enjoyed it met some nice people on our rally and some people we met in Spain on the Weekenders rally. And some new ones on the MCC rally.

Andy and Lynda

We are now near Saffron Walden and the heavens have opened since we have been here thunder and lighting 3 storms in 3 hours.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

This was our first rally and we really enjoyed it. We've already booked for the steam train rally.....I know its a steam traction rally but my missus seems to think its a steam railway and I dont want to correct her 

Anyway, we had a great time. The weather was fantastic and other motorhomers were really friendly even with our daft dog.

Thanks for a great werkend. Looking forward to many more.

Dave & Karen


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Andy n Linda for Marshalling! Sorry I missed you, but you had left by the time I returned after walking Taffy. I didn't get around the rest of the gang, as Taffy was being very re-active towards every dog he saw and was a full time job!!! I think it was a bit too much to soon for him, as I've only had him since last weekend, but I think he is better than when we arrived.

Anyway, great job!!!


----------

